
Latest Firefox Rolls Out Enhanced Tracking Protection - drukenemo
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2018/10/23/latest-firefox-rolls-out-enhanced-tracking-protection/
======
drukenemo
I've installed the latest Firefox and it now blocks by default all the
analytics tags I manage (Adobe Analytics, Google Analytics). I understand this
can be used by these companies to cross-track users, even though I cannot.

Whilst that's great for the user's privacy, I believe these aggressive
practices by Mozilla will only hurt their bottom end. A few sites (Saas) I use
already don't perform as well in Firefox as in Chrome and I fear that large
companies like Google and Adobe will have now even less incentive in making
their platforms compatible with Firefox.

